# 2 truck shay & climax



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought a Bachmann Spectrum 2 truck Shay, Climax and 4-4-0 back when they came out probably 8-10 years ago or so. Time got in the way and I am now starting to play. What era are these typically from?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The era of cracked motor blocks. 

You should examine the motor blocks carefully, they could be cracking and falling apart. 

(Sorry, trying to save you some grief) 

I'm sure experts will come on and tell you the question you asked! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh,,,Greg's right! The Shay will definitely have issues with the motor blocks. I would cough up the money to purchase the metal geared motor blocks (sold separately as a pair) that came with the 38 ton re-issue. Having these installed will eradicate virtually all problems with the Shay! The Climax is another story. The power pickups are spring loaded ball bearings behind the drivers. All eight wheels have power pick-up and the two motor blocks are supposed to be independent of each other but early drivetrains were solidly connected leading to driveshaft damage when one block continued and the other block stalled. The reasons for this go back to the spring loaded ball bearing pickups overheating due to excessive power demands thus weakening the springs and causing intermittent contact. The driveshaft problem was fixed but you need to see if your Climax has this. As to the era, the Shay and Climax are contemporaries running from the early 1900's all the way through the 1940's. The 4-4-0 was based on an 1875 Baldwin prototype and as such is of a completely different era. As far as technical troubles, I don't recall any with the 4-4-0 except clearance over frogs on Aristo turnouts.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I do remember something now that it is mentioned about back then. I was sent two different drive shafts that the square end has a plastic tip that will spin independedntly of the mental with some extra friction. I have them but have not installed them as of yet. The unit has not been run very much todate. I also remember somehthing about the Shay and the trucks and the number of screws or something on the bottom. Mine have 6 screws on the plate and as I recall that was the OK version. Please correct me if I am wrong or need to do anything else. Obviously I need to install these shafts before I do ANY more running of the Climax. Can you also explain what this metal gear box difference is and why on the Shay? I really appreciate your comments. Did Bachmann not issue a replacements on the Shay for free like they did on the Climax. These were very expensive units. This is what happens when you have plans for something, get started and then life gets in the way of the best laid plans.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The 6 screw ones are better than the earlier 8 screw ones, but they still can be falling apart. Check the trucks for cracks, gears working right, etc.

Here's a page that might be helpful: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Regards, Greg*


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

A few years ago, bought a used Shay and a Climax at a GATS for $300 for both. Never have done much with them but I did see that a truck was cracked on the Shay and have bought a replacement set that never got around to installing. Have to wonder if the Climax has the drive problem that was mentioned. What does one do about that? 

A guy at a flea market a couple of months ago had a Climax new in the box, but old stock, and he offered it to me for $175. I passed as I knew about the Shay problem and wondered if the Climax had issues. I saw him at a flea market a couple of weeks ago and asked about the Climax. He claimed he sold it for $350. 

Doug


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The older motor blocks on the shays will eventually crack. I have one with plastic trucks (2nd set) and one that now has metal trucks. Both originally had the 8 screw trucks. 

The engines will run well if properly treated, new trucks on the Shays, rewiring on the Climax (and install that drive shaft BEFORE you run it again). 

see links 
Shay Tips 
Climax Tips


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

"The era of cracked motor blocks"









Greg you kill me.









Jeff


----------

